# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Пиво: за или против?

## Akasey

*Пиво* - древний напиток, сведения о котором дошли до нас от шумеров. Они варили пиво, используя ячменный солод. Детально процесс пивоварения описан на клинописных табличках, которым более 5000 лет. Древние народы знали множество сортов пива, в том числе горькое ячменное и мягкое с добавлением меда. Пиво было не только ежедневным напитком для определенных слоев населения, но и предметом различных обрядов.
От шумеров и других народов, населявших Месопотамию, умение варить пиво распространилось в Древний Египет, где этот напиток, а также лук и хлеб были основной пищей бедняков.
Готовили ячменный напиток и в Урартском Царстве, существовавшем на территории Армении, и в Древней Греции, где его называли ячменным вином. Из Испании пивоварение в 1 веке н. э. пришло в Галию, населенную германскими племенами.

В старогерманском языке пиво называлось Bior (в совр. нем. - Bier, в англ. - beer) или Alu, последнее сохранилось в английском языке как ale (эль). До использования хмеля в пивоварении применяли различные травяные добавки (можжевельник, шалфей).

Стремление людей сделать пиво ароматным и вкусным осуществилось благодаря использованию в пиве хмеля. Открытие его для пивоварения принадлежит славянам. Это популярное с древности растение было одним из первых товаров внешней торговли. В Западной Европе варить пиво с хмелем стали позже славян на несколько столетий.
У славянских народов первое упоминание о пиве относится к 448 году при описании торжества, когда венгры угощали пивом греческих послов. В IX веке пивоварение было уже широко распространено в Киевских и Новгородских землях. 

В наши дни пиво распространено повсеместно.Вокруг него много споров...
А вы пьете пиво? Считаете его полезным  или вредным

----------


## Sanych

Единственное что я слышал про пиво, его полезность будет если пить не более 0.5 в сутки. И второе,  пиво содержит эстрагены, женский половой гормон. Жир откладывается у мужчины над грудными мыщцами что не есть хорошо. Сам пиво не пью почти никогда

----------


## vova230

Пиво напиток полезный, но как и везде не следует им злоупотреблять.
Настойкой боярышника тоже можно лечиться, можно опохмеляться, а можно и напиться, если много выпить. Все зависит от количества.

----------


## Akasey

а я люблю пиво, и пью очень много его. 

P.S. вроде пока что сиське не выросли  ...

----------


## Asteriks

Пиво... а ещё рыба сушёная по прозвищу таранка... Не, рыбу люблю, а пиво пусть враги пьют!

----------


## Akasey

Пиво, да с рыбой..... мммм.... лепота (как сказал один всем известный киногерой)..... да и многие со мной согласятся, что лучше пивка попить с рыбкой, да в хорошей компании, чем водки нажраться в подворотне.

----------


## Asteriks

А пиво невкусное! Им только вкус рыбы перебьёшь! Извиняюсь, если оскорбила Ваши вкусы)))

----------


## Akasey

по твоему водка лучше?

----------


## Asteriks

О пиве говорим, вообще-то! Спиртное - вред! Зло! Если организм слабый, привыкающий и мозгов мало.

----------


## HARON

С Акасеем полностью согласен! Ну,а с Астер что возьмёшь--женщина)))

----------


## Asteriks

Что-то мне муж про пиво рассказывал... Как бы это поделикатнее выразиться? В общем, пиво не даёт мужчинам заболеть простатитом. Он мне про струю какую-то смешно рассказывал)))

----------


## HARON

Да про пиво много баек!))) Мне пиво нравится чисто из-за возможности просто расслабиться и похмелиться)))

----------


## Asteriks

Предлагаю альтернативу пиву - рассол или кефир!

----------


## Asteriks

Веду агитацию против пива. Вдруг получится? 
Вашей девушке или жене понравится ваш "трудовой мозоль"? Или Вы настолько идеальны, что такого ма-а-а-а-ленького недостатка в Вас она и не заметит? Вы супер-пупер? Вас никогда и ни за что не разлюбят? По крайней мере, не за лишний жирок!

----------


## Sanych

Фигня. У меня больше))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Akasey

Саныч не флуди! 

Таня ты меня видела? какой мазоль??? От сидячего образа жизни ещё больше выростет, просто противникам пива очередная весТч к которой можно прицепиться , дабы опозорить этот святой и лечебный продукт.

----------


## Sanych

Пузо не от пива, а для пива 

И растёт оно не от самого пива, а от высококалорийных заедалок. Орешки, чипсы и т. п.

----------


## Asteriks

Прошу всех выставить на обозрение свои "мозоли"! Там разберёмся. Если Вам, други мои, так нравится пиво, почему не пьёте "нулёвочку"? А? Почему с градусом да ещё тёмное?

----------


## vova230

Лучше пузо от пива, чем горб от работы.

----------


## Asteriks

Убил. Тогда и я за пиво. Только чтоб без пуза. А как насчёт пива со сметаной? Так тоже пьют некоторые.

----------


## HARON

Пиво "нулёвка"--первый шаг к резиновой женщине!

----------


## Asteriks

Даже так? Опять сравниваете несравнимые вещи. )) Женщину с пивом. Хех! ))
Ну, тогда ёршика вам предложу. Пиво с водкой)))

----------


## vova230

Пиво без водки - деньги на ветер.:this:

_vova230 добавил 11.10.2009 в 22:22_
Кстати про пиво.
Еще будучи студентом, нам преподаватель давал такой совет: если перед экзаменами некогда поесть, то чтобы не падать в голодный обморок, берете два сырых яйца, стакан сметаны, все это в бутылку пива, размешиваете и выпиваете. Можно весь день ничего не есть.

----------


## Asteriks

И остаток дня проведёте на унитазе)))

----------


## vova230

Утверждать не буду, поскольку сам пива не пью, но вот пацаны говорили, что реально помогает и есть действительно не хочется.

----------


## Sanych

А я думаю, если яиц со сметаной навернуть, то и так есть не захочется.

----------


## vova230

> А я думаю, если яиц со сметаной навернуть, то и так есть не захочется.


Но ведь не весь день?

----------


## Asteriks

Граждане! Пейте пиво! Оно полезно и на вид красиво!  Кстати, а как вам цвет пива? Какое предпочитаете по цвету: светлое, тёмное?

----------


## Akasey

светлое, обычно тёмное отдаёт спиртом (для меня конечно)

----------

